# Best Wyndham Resort in Hawaii?



## JeffandJamie (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi all,

Next year (10 months from today) will be our 5th wedding anniversary.  I'm planning a trip and thinking about Hawaii. This will be a surprise for her.  Just wondering - what is the best Wyndham resort in Hawaii if we do NOT want to rent a car?  It looks like Waikiki Beach Walk and Royal Gardens are both very nice, but maybe I'm missing something.  

Thanks in advance for suggestions!  I'm hoping to book tonight!

Jeff


----------



## NHTraveler (Nov 5, 2013)

If you're not getting a rental, my pick would be Wyndham @ Waikiki Beach Walk.  Everything you will need is around the resort and the beach is a short walk.  I was just there in October and this is the only resort we used that we didn't have a car.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 5, 2013)

Have you been to Hawaii before?  Honolulu may not be the Hawaii you are dreaming about: It is a big, congested, urban city.  Without a car, you will miss out on so much.  It would be a shame to go clear to Hawaii, and be stuck in Honolulu...


----------



## Luanne (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm never sure why people don't want to rent a car when they go to Hawaii?  Unless you're staying on Oahu, specifically Honolulu where there is public transportation, you really want/need a car.  And in my personal opinion, going to Honolulu is NOT really going to Hawaii.  I agree with Denise.


----------



## JeffandJamie (Nov 5, 2013)

Well, because Wyndham closes at 8pm, we booked at Waikiki Beach Walk, but we will likely rent a car, at least for a few days.  People try to go to Hawaii without renting a car because the flights cost so much and they are looking for any way to save money.

The resort charges a $35/day valet fee, and you have to use valet.  There is no cheaper parking option.  Still though, I know we will need a car, so I guess we'll have to pay it.

Thanks so much!

Jeff


----------



## Luanne (Nov 5, 2013)

Is there a particular reason you have decided on Honolulu?  There are other Wyndham resorts on other island that do not charge a fee for parking.  We've stayed at the Wyndham in Kona on the Big Island several times.  Really like the resort and units.  And you can get pretty good prices on rental cars through Costco, if you're a member, or discount Hawaii car rental.

Not sure I understand the part about Wyndham closing at 8 pm though.


----------



## JeffandJamie (Nov 5, 2013)

I booked over the phone, and the call center closes at 8.

I chose Honolulu because we wanted the active nightlife areas and the many restaurant choices.  We'll likely cook breakfast in the resort, but eat other meals out.  The other Wyndham resorts, while more secluded, do not provide the nightlife of the city.

Thanks for the tip on Costco car rentals!


----------



## Luanne (Nov 5, 2013)

Got it.  Yes, Honolulu would definitely offer the most night light.  It's kind of like being in a big city, just plunked down on a beach.    Personally I was disappointed with Waikiki, but I think I was expecting much more.  

Have a great trip!  And good for you for surprising you wife.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Nov 5, 2013)

In Waikiki instead of renting a car from the big guys at the airport and having to pay parking. Take a shuttle to Beachwalk. On the days that you want to rent a car, go to one of the local guys (you will see them as you walk around) when they open. Drive around the island do what you want and if you are back before they close turn the car in and presto no parking fee. If you find you need a second day do it again. 

Alot of things can be gotten to with the bus, like Pearl Harbor, Bishop Museum, China Town, etc. But I would rent a car and drive around the island for one day. 

Ian


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 5, 2013)

Oahu is not my favorite island, but there is a lot to see and do.  However, you definitely need a car, because in many ways, Honolulu is just like any other big city.

I highly recommend this book for self-touring - available on the author's website for a nice discount:  http://www.discoveringhawaii.com/Br...ns_Bureau_Award_Winning_Hawaii_Guidebook.html


----------



## Bigrob (Nov 5, 2013)

I think it would be a shame to go to Hawaii and not go to either Kauai or Maui - those were our two favorites. But our priorities are probably a little different and daylife was more important to us than nightlife!


----------



## slip (Nov 5, 2013)

I think from your description Honolulu is a good choice for you. Like the others
It's not my favorite but you can do it without a car. It depends on what else you
Want to do. Many excursions will pick you up where you are staying or at a 
Neighboring hotel. You will be giving up doing things at your own pace doing it
This way though. Have a great time, it's Hawaii you'll love it and you can go to
Other islands on your 10th and 15th anniversaries.


----------



## Conan (Nov 5, 2013)

Not meaning to pile on, but here's another vote for Maui, Kauai, and/or the Big Island.

One possibility is to do what we did on our first trip.  We flew into Oahu and stayed two nights in a hotel in Waikiki.  That gave us time to see Waikiki at night, visit Pearl Harbor (an experience we'll never forget), and snorkel at Hanauma Bay (which I'd say is overrated), before flying to the Big Island for our timeshare exchange.


----------



## ddavid1073 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Vote for the Big Island*

I've only been to the Big Island, but it had plenty to do.  Here is a thread I started about how wonderful the Wyndham Royal Seacliff and the Big Island are.  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201036


----------



## NHTraveler (Nov 6, 2013)

The OP wants nightlife.  Honolulu is the best choice.  Kona (Royal Sea Cliff) would be my first choice, but it really does not have the nightlife ther OP is looking for, neither does Kauai.


----------



## jebloomquist (Nov 6, 2013)

Both Waikiki Beach Walk and Royal Garden have unique things to offer. The OP says that it is a 5th anniversary, but no indication of their age.

If both of you are young, Waikiki Beach Walk is were all of the action is. It is about a 2 block walk to the beach. Royal Garden is more regal and might be a better choice for persons not wanting to be in the action every minute.

My first time in Honolulu, I originally took tours to explore the island. Now I rent a car only on days that I decide to explore, and return the car each night. About 5 blocks from Waikiki Beach Walk is a Budget, and there is an Avis rental only a block away. Royal Garden is about a mile walk to the beach, but an enjoyable walk.

If you are full of energy choose Waikiki Beach Walk. If you want to relax, try Royal Garden.

The OP mentioned nothing about kids. If there were any, choose Waikiki Beach Walk.

Pretty much, any other Hawaiian Wyndham resort requires a car. But, mentioned by others, if you are going all the way to Hawaii, visit multiple islands.

Jim


----------



## JeffandJamie (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi all,

I appreciate all the responses.  As I stated, it's our 5th wedding anniversary.  I turned 30 last week (went to HGVC Elara in Las Vegas for my birthday on a cheap trip to view their offerings - of course I know better than to buy retail timeshares, even in Hilton's system!), and my wife is 27.  We will likely rent a car on this trip to Hawaii, for at least a few days.  If there is such a thing, we will try to make this trip as affordable as possible while not missing out on a lot of things.

I'm sure that my wife will want to "island hop" for short excursions, if possible.  So now the question is - how do you go to Hawaii and try to be "cheap," for lack of better terms?  Maybe "cost-effective" is a better word.

Thanks!


----------



## NHTraveler (Nov 6, 2013)

JeffandJamie said:


> So now the question is - how do you go to Hawaii and try to be "cheap," for lack of better terms?  Maybe "cost-effective" is a better word.  Thanks!



You mean "smart".  I did a few things via Groupon (and when I got there I saw a lot of other people used Groupon too).  Took a catamaran cruise.  Paid $28 for 2 people (regular cost per person was about $60).  Also did a Pearl Harbor/USS Arizona/Circle Island Tour (Oahu) for half price (paid $79 for two people, instead of $160).  The tour is a bus tour and it makes stops at certain points around the island, but we got to see the sights.  The bus picks you up right behind the Wyndham Waikiki around 7 am and drops you off there around 5 pm.  There are other offers on Groupon too, but I haven't done them all.  Groupon is an option.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 6, 2013)

JeffandJamie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I appreciate all the responses.  As I stated, it's our 5th wedding anniversary.  I turned 30 last week (went to HGVC Elara in Las Vegas for my birthday on a cheap trip to view their offerings - of course I know better than to buy retail timeshares, even in Hilton's system!), and my wife is 27.  We will likely rent a car on this trip to Hawaii, for at least a few days.  If there is such a thing, we will try to make this trip as affordable as possible while not missing out on a lot of things.
> 
> ...



There is no way to island hop cheaply - you have to fly.  There is more than enough to see on Oahu, if you get a car and get out of Honolulu, and it will be far less to rent a car, than to fly to other islands.  For a great driving guide - get the book I recommended and do your research in advance.


----------



## JeffandJamie (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Denise.  I ordered the book!  Thanks to everyone for help and comments!


----------



## tug1873 (Nov 6, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> There is no way to island hop cheaply - you have to fly.  There is more than enough to see on Oahu, if you get a car and get out of Honolulu, and it will be far less to rent a car, than to fly to other islands.  For a great driving guide - get the book I recommended and do your research in advance.



I have to agree Island hopping can get expensive. You better off to fly direct to each island it usually not much more money.  It also a hassle to hop from one island to another. Whatever you do avoid GO airlines unless you know what you getting yourself into with them you risk being stranded on a island without a flight.

Also you should rent a car for Oahu it will save you money in the long run since you can do runs to walmart and costco with it and eat where the locals eat.  Without a car your at the mercy of tour operators and restaurants that cater to tourists. If you only have Island to do in hawaii  I would recommend Oahu


----------



## Luanne (Nov 6, 2013)

Another thing about island hopping is, you lose time on each island.  Even though the flights are short, you still have to get to the airport ahead of time, wait for your flight, etc., etc.  So, depending on how much time you are planning on spending on this trip it might not be an efficient use of your time.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 6, 2013)

If you haven't booked airfare yet, think about this: Save time and book a multi-leg itinerary. Fly into one island, stay and see it, then hop to a second island, stay and see that, then fly home from there.  Depending on the airline, you should be able to fly nonstop into one island, and out of the other island.

Case in point:  Next September we're flying Seattle to Maui, staying a week to see the island, then hopping to Kauai, staying a second week to see that island, then flying back to Seattle.  Makes a great trip that way.

An idea about parking:  The Imperial of Waikiki timeshare is next door to the Waikiki Beach Walk. They charge only $20 a day for valet parking. You could park your rental at the Imperial, and walk back up the block to  your resort. That $15 a day extra is worth saving, as far as I'm concerned.

Dave


----------



## JeffandJamie (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the tip on the Imperial, Dave!  $15/day is worth a block walk to me.

This will be our first trip to Hawaii, and all I've heard is how expensive it is.  So now I ask - just how much will we spend for a week in Honolulu?  We'll probably rent a car the whole week based on everyone's suggestions, and assume we'll eat out at least one meal per day, likely dinner.

We live in Ohio, and flight prices right now are about $900/person round trip.  Should I wait and book later, or is this about the best I'm going to do?

Sorry for so many questions.  I want to make this trip very special for my wife for our 5th anniversary, and if want to make sure that we save enough money to really do it right.

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## ailin (Nov 6, 2013)

JeffandJamie said:


> The resort charges a $35/day valet fee, and you have to use valet.  There is no cheaper parking option.  Still though, I know we will need a car, so I guess we'll have to pay it.
> Jeff



When we stayed at Waikiki Beach Walk two year ago, we parked in the Hale Koa Hotel surface lot (they also have a garage that is further away from the resort) for $16/day, 3 day minimum, with in-and-out privileges.  It's across the street from the U.S. Army Museum and the Trump Hotel, crossroads are Kalia and Saratoga.  It's only about a 5 min walk from the resort.

Caveat, they do not go by 24 hour periods, you need to be out by noon if I remember right or there is an extra charge.  Hale Koa is owned by the military, but you do not have to be military to park there.  This info is from two years ago, so hope nothing has changed!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 6, 2013)

JeffandJamie said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Imperial, Dave!  $15/day is worth a block walk to me.
> 
> This will be our first trip to Hawaii, and all I've heard is how expensive it is.  So now I ask - just how much will we spend for a week in Honolulu?  We'll probably rent a car the whole week based on everyone's suggestions, and assume we'll eat out at least one meal per day, likely dinner.
> 
> ...



It is really difficult to answer this questions, because it depends on that type of restaurants you pick, and the activities you do.  Many for-pay activities are $100+ per person (tours, cruises, etc.)

You can eat at McDonalds, and explore on your own in the rental car for $100 bucks a day - but it would be easy to pay far more for upscale restaurants and excursions.  You also mentioned nightlife - clubbing could cost a fortune - it all depends on what level of entertainment you want.

In our case, we have been going to Hawaii for years, so we seldom do any "for-pay" excursions any more.  We eat breakfast and lunch in, and eat at moderate places for dinner, and we probably spend $200 per day, not including car rental, gas, or souvenirs.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Nov 6, 2013)

For entertainment, one of our favorite things about Waikiki is that allot of the bars at the hotels have Hawaiian music during happy hour. Buy a drink or an appetizer and there is inexpensive entertainment. The last time we were there we did this at least 3 days. The other budget tip, if you can eat early, some of the restaurants have happy hour menu's and the discounts can be significant on both meals and drinks.

For breakfast if it's still there on Kuhio Ave at Ohana East or West is a little breakfast place which had a special meal for $2.99 (2 eggs, bacon, toast).

As you leave the airport or on the main drag pick up the various mags, "This week in Oaha, ..." there are coupons for drinks, meals, etc.

Ian


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 7, 2013)

If you walk the short distance down the beach to the Hale Koa, their beach bar is open to the general public. They have great beverages and food at reasonable prices, and it's a great place to sit at an umbrella table and watch the sunset. On Friday evenings, it's a *spectacular* place to watch the fireworks show from the Hilton.

Dave


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 7, 2013)

JeffandJamie said:


> I chose Honolulu because we wanted the active nightlife...



I completely understand.  Way before kids my husband and I loved to go dancing in Waikiki.  Tip:  find a young looking bellman and ask him where the really good dance clubs are.  That always worked for us.


----------



## tug1873 (Nov 7, 2013)

I would think you would need between $100 and $200 a day but truthfully you can spend a lot less then that and still have a great time.  If you have a car lots of places are free like the beach, pearl harbor hanging out on the north shore. You can also easily spend thousands a day if you start going on tours.

I personally like driving around the island and doing what the locals do on the weekend and look for offbeat tours. Last time I was there I found a great tour at a side stand where they sell nuts and coffee. I think it was like $5.  

It turned out there were some guys who left the Polynesia center and just needed some money to get them by and put a great show and tour around some gardens we even sampled Hawaiian fruit and they gave a huge bouquet. So you just never know what you will find.

My advice look on tripadvisor and make up a list of what you want do.  Then add about 50% more to the type of restaurant you go to that should be a good way to estimate. You most likely spend a lot less when your are there and have a good time.

For the flight to Hawaii it depends on the time of year. Look at Hawaiin airline sales the price is probably around $450 return from the west coast. Add the roundtrip flight to ohio and that is probaly the cheapest your going find.

$900 is probable a good price if your going in the summer. I've seen flights down around $700 from DFW it goes up to around $1100 or so for july flights but DFW has a lot flights to LAX and SFO.


----------



## bmorse (Nov 7, 2013)

*Oahu*

Went 2 years ago and will never return!!  Stayed where you are going to stay...hated it!  To save $$ there are car rental places right around the corner, go there, they are cheaper.  We saved a lot on excursions, etc by purchasing the go Oahu card....

http://www.smartdestinations.com/oa...Alt&dest=Hio&gclid=CLjd87bb07oCFa1aMgodgjcAAw


----------



## Kidpolska (Nov 7, 2013)

Great info TUGGERS!  Hope to take the fam to Hawaii in Oct 2014 when the kiddos get fall break.  Also ordered the book recommended by Denise on pg1.  

I can honestly say the $15 I spent to join TUG has been the best investment I've made in a long time!


----------



## jules54 (Nov 10, 2013)

Airfare you might consider opening a credit card with great bonus points with an airline of your choice. If you can fly mid-week you might be able to get a round trip or two-one ways with points especially this far out you might have a chance. Also with points you could fly into Oahu and home from another Island if you choose. Then you could use cheaper inter-Island carriers to get to the 2nd Island.
If you are going for a week I agree with others that say stay on one Island. Best idea would be to try and take 2 weeks or 10 days. Especially since airfare is so costly. Try to split your time in half choosing Kaui or Maui Kaui most likely has the most Wyndhams if you want to use points. Island hopping does take time that is true so if you only go to one other Island that would not be so bad. Your young and probably won't be going back to Hawaii for a long time. Planning this far out should be able to save you a lot of money in the long run.
I started planning in June 2011 for a Nov. vacation to Hawaii got FF miles tickets for two to Oahu use Inter-Island carriers to fly to Kaui, Maui,hubby used ff miles to fly home from Maui I flew back to Oahu spent a few extra nites there and then flew home on FF miles. Stayed in timeshare the entire vacation rented a car on Kaui and Maui and rented a motorcycle for one day on Oahu.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 13, 2013)

We stayed at Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk three years ago in January and loved it!  We only rented a car one day when we drove around the island.  I've been to Hawaii about six times (Maui, Kauai, and Oahu) and I always enjoy Oahu. We hopped the city bus, and it's called "The Bus" to do a lot of our touring, exploring. 

Here's some of the highlights we did when staying at Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk:

1.  Make sure to walk over to the Royal Hawaiian (Pink Palace hotel) and take a look around.  It's gorgeous - the hotel and the grounds. You can literally "feel" the history of the place. Lots of movie stars and famous people have stayed at this historic landmark hotel.

2.  Walk over to the oldest historic hotel in Waikiki, the Moana Surfrider (white lady) and soak up the beauty of the hotel. 

3.  We hopped the city bus to tour the Pearl Harbor military historic sites.  We just downloaded the schedule and the stops for the city bus and caught the bus right in Waikiki.  Pretty simple and didn't cost much at all. 

4.  The day you rent a car, be sure to stop at the Dole Pineapple plantation.

5.  We were on Oahu in January and ESPN and a lot of the sports media were setting up on the north shore waiting for the "big waves" to come in.  It was really fun to see all the cameras and sports media waiting for the surf to come in.

The guidebooks that we always use when we tour Hawaii are the "revealed" books.  Be sure to check out their aerial photos of resorts.  They have "Maui Revealed", "Oahu Revealed", etc.  Here's the website:

http://www.hawaiirevealed.com/

Since you are staying in a condo, if you can do a grocery stop from the airport, groceries will be cheaper purchased outside of Waikiki. 

Have a great anniversary trip!


----------



## Cdn Gal (Nov 14, 2013)

We too are planning a trip to Hawaii in August 2015.  We are planning in flying into The Big Island, for 3-4 days, then flying to Kaui for 3-4 days, then flying to Oahu for a week.  I have received all of the tourist info from Hawaii on each of the islands, and there just seems to be more to to do on Oahu.   Any tips or recommendations are very much appreciated!  There will be 4 adults in their late 40's and 1 teenager.  We all like to do very physical things, we aren't sit on the beach type of people.  We go to the beach to snorkel.   Thanks!  Sorry to hijack the thread!


----------



## PassionForTravel (Nov 15, 2013)

On thing you mentioned jumps out at me, you can't go straight from the big island to Kauai you end up connecting in Honolulu and usually paying for two segments. So you might want to switch things around or do maui instead of either the big island or Kauai because there are non stops between Maui and the other islands.

Ian


----------



## Starviewer (Nov 15, 2013)

*Honolulu Cheap Eats*

Here's a link from Trip Advisor on cheap eats in Honolulu:  
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-g60982-s504/Honolulu:Oahu:Cheap.Eats.html

Also try L&L BBQ for large but inexpensive plate meals (entrée, rice, macaroni or green salad) under $10 featuring grilled ahi or garlic shrimp, Kalua pork, and Hawaiian BBQ beef/chicken. Great tastes of Hawaii for very cheap in a casual, fast-food type setting. There are several in the downtown Honolulu area, and scattered over all the islands.  

If you will be in Honolulu on the last Friday of the month, check out:

EAT THE STREET is a monthly Honolulu event featuring over 30 Food Trucks from all over Oahu in one spot. It's a dizzying variety of offerings: from local specialties like the Malasada Burger to Sushi to Waffle Dogs to every kind of taco imaginable. But here's the twist, the Food Truck Vendors and their hungry customers alike use the latest social media tools like Facebook and Twitter to connect daily about locations and specials. And local food bloggers report live from Eat the Street, using their smart phones and the web, showcasing all the best things to eat. Held the last Friday of every month in the Kaka'ako neighborhood of downtown Honolulu, you can eat Chinese, Filipino, Mexican, Cuban, Hawaiian, Japanese, Southern Soul Food and every kind of fusion food. 

Chuck


----------



## aliikai2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hawaiian considers a flight from one island to another( even if there are plane changes or layovers) a single flight. They do the same thing on a mainland flight to Honolulu then an interisland flight as a single flight.

Fwiw,
Greg 



PassionForTravel said:


> On thing you mentioned jumps out at me, you can't go straight from the big island to Kauai you end up connecting in Honolulu and usually paying for two segments. So you might want to switch things around or do maui instead of either the big island or Kauai because there are non stops between Maui and the other islands.
> 
> Ian


----------

